# Brain fog



## let_it_be (Aug 27, 2013)

24/7, I have this constant cloudy, pressure feeling in my head that makes me feel "out of it", disassociated, and a terrible short term memory. Like if someone asks me about something I did yesterday, this cloudy feeling seems to "block" out what I did and it's hard for me to remember. I of course know the more I am aware of it, the more I'm going to feel it, because that's all this condition is right? Focus on it, and it makes it worse. But lately my brain fog has seemed 10x worse than usual and I was just curious what anyone does about this and if anyone can relate? I feel like if this cloudy feeling was removed, I would feel back into reality, it's just hard to do this. Whenever I used to smoke weed I would have this same cloudy feeling( Drug-induced/anxiety DP) but it would go away, now it is just constant. If anyone would have some advice I would greatly appreciate it, I am also only 15:/.


----------



## let_it_be (Aug 27, 2013)

SolomonOrlando said:


> The brain fog that people talk about, at least from what I see, is associated with thinking about it and dwelling over the brain fog itself. So, to answer your question of "...the more I am aware of it, the more I'm going to feel it, because that's all this condition is right?" - Yes, that is exactly right. The more that you dwell on a certain topic - especially derealization and depersonalization - you will experience more symptoms because your mind is obsessive compulsive. Once you think of something, your mind can entertain it for hours on end trying to think up the *worst* possible outcomes to see how much you can take. I have experienced this and it seems you are experiencing it too.
> 
> I would say that, the best thing to do with brain fog, is to eliminate stress. Chronic Stress causes brain fog and I would say that, isolating and '_taking' _out the stress of whatever it is that you are feeling currently, will help you to relieve or dissipate the brain fog in your mind. Some other things that may cause brain fog is depression, which pretty much comes along with anxiety and chronic stress - which, unfortunately for you, are all symptoms of derealization.
> 
> Best course of action: Stay active, healthy, and distract yourself from the stress long enough to get your mind out of the fog and into some sunshine.


Perfect reply, thank you


----------

